# I feel better day by day : DP/DR are fading away gradually :)



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

DP/DR is really about acute stress and unresolved emotional issues .

I consult an excellent psychiatrist and he is very confident about that , it is curable totally , really , and harmless .

You will get out of it stronger and happier than ever  .

*You know what , I even recognize myself more and more in the mirror  ! *

From France <3


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

It is really a good point and a big step in recovery to recognize that it is a self defense mechanism to you to protect yourself !


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I will post some recovery testimonies in the afternoon , it is written in french so I will translate it for you dear and lovely friends  <3 !


----------

